# RESCUED----Centre Hall, PA-ADULT MALE Golden Ret. Donald!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for this beautiful boy, Donald, in PA!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He is beautiful. Looks all golden to me. Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

If Rob needs a few $$ to help with the transport--let us know (PM). We'd love to contribute. 

SJ


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I gave Karen some contact info of rescues that may be closer. 

Also Karen, if no luck you can contact _Delaware Valley Golden Retriever R_escue and let them know about this guy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Faye (MyGoldenCharlie) said they are going to check on Donald this morning.
Will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Donald*

One of the great Golden Ret. Rescues in PA called about Donald and they are trying to find a foster for him.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Karen, have you heard any more about Donald? I hope they were able to find a rescue for him or better yet, a loving forever home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Donald is being rescued by goldheart!*

*DONALD IS BEING RESCUED BY GOLDHEART!*

GoldHeart will be picking up Donald today! He'll be going straight to the vet for a wellness exam.
Happy Dance 

Faye


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the update Karen. Hope Donald finds a loving home.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Bless Goldhart and all the good they do! I have yet to see them turn any needy golden away.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh, my heart be still...I'd love to give Donald a home. He is beautiful. I predict he will have a loving forever home very soon.


----------

